#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  imzouren

## jaouad_ovz

ik woon niet in hoceima maar provinci
namelijk imzouren.
maar hoceima is wel tamhazight  :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :love:

----------


## jaouad_ovz

wie komt er uit imzouren

----------


## MASOUDA

Hoe gaat het in Imzouren trouwens??

----------


## jaouad_ovz

heel goed ben dit jaar er nog geweest ziet er leuk uit
waar kom jij vandaan  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Miefaroemen

> _Geplaatst door jaouad_ovz_ 
> *heel goed ben dit jaar er nog geweest ziet er leuk uit
> waar kom jij vandaan    *


ik was er ook deze zomer, en Imzouren is nooit echt Leuk geweest, zeker niet voor een meisje!!!!

----------


## ziena

ik woon daar ook...het blijft voor mij toch mijn leukste woonplaats...

----------


## Hakima10

Salaam, oww, jah ik ben van imzourn men ouders komen van daar, ej ja het is daar heel leuk se,beter dan belgi dan h,alle vindt ik toch

----------


## jaouad_ovz

zekker imzouren blijft het leukste stadje

----------


## Hakima10

Salaam,

Jah klopt h, ik vindt wel dat het daar iets speciaal is, alleja je moet zo zelfstandig zijn enzo.
En het is daar hl mooi, en leuk ook se trouwens!!!

----------


## Miss_noumidia

Salaam moealikoem

Ik kom uit imzouren!!

ma3a salam

----------


## jaouad_ovz

:nl:   :nl:   :nl:   :nl:   :Wink:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  


> _Geplaatst door Miss_noumidia_ 
> *Salaam moealikoem  
> 
> Ik kom uit imzouren!!
> 
> ma3a salam*


waar in imzouren woon je miss_noumidia  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door jaouad_ovz_ 
> *wie komt er uit imzouren*


Ikkuh!!!!! Enn het word er iedere zomer steeds leuker...leuker dan de hoofdstad Al hoceima.........  :Smilie:  vind ik en nog een aantal andere mensen!!

----------


## Reina

> _Geplaatst door Miefaroemen_ 
> *ik was er ook deze zomer, en Imzouren is nooit echt Leuk geweest, zeker niet voor een meisje!!!!*


Pardon? schatje dat ligt niet aan Imzouren..maar hoe je familie is...ik ben daar van 's ochtends vroeg tot 's avonds laat buiten...helemaal niet eng zoals in houceima waar op elkaar straathoek een verkrachter staat.......Voor mij als meisje is imzouren de plaats waar ik kan staan en gaa waar ik wil.....jij moet daar echt de kisaria's uitproberen!!!
Is echt gezelig!!

----------


## jaouad_ovz

imzouren kk leuk ben afelopen jaar geweest was echt leuk
vooral is rkempo gezelig. je heb gelast van mensen echt leuk


 :maffia:   :bril:

----------


## sammra17

Hallo iedereen,

Ik kom ook uit imzouren, ik heb daar zelfs 12 jaar gewoond en het was de tijd van me leven.... het was zo leuk dat ik na een paar daagjes terug wou, maar nu ben ik er overheen.. Als de kans krij om terug te gaan zal ik die grijpen.

Mensen die imzouren niet persoonlijk kennen, hebben zo iets van imzouren iwa safi.... 
Maar geloof me Imzouren is echt een leuk stad.

Imzouren is mooi geworden heb ik gehoord, ik zelf ben niet op vakantie geweest maar heb fotos gezien... echt mooi.

Groetjes  :tik:

----------


## jaouad_ovz

imzouren 4life  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## hanky007

hee mattie ik ook uit imzouren 
jah sekker imzouren 4 life ouwe 
peaccccccss

----------


## MASOUDA

hebben jullie geen foto's van imzouren???

----------


## hanky_x5

> _Geplaatst door MASOUDA_ 
> *hebben jullie geen foto's van imzouren???*



nee man ik heb geen foto,s jammer

----------


## aitoezintje_15

salaaaaamm haha ewaaaa dorpgenoten enegg ik woon ook in imzouren kapot leuk wollah en ook voor meisjeszijde hoor de sfeer daar is heel apart en de mensen zijn reuze gezellig  :grote grijns:  doe mij maar IMZOUREN  :wohaa:  en p.s woon tegenover die tamzieda tame9rant .. :grote grijns:  k0es Hanan

----------


## buckwheat

Imzouren is zo een lelijke stad...believ me I know... Ik woonde er eerst dichtbij...alleen als je binnenkomt ...die stank....tfoe... Nog niet zo erg als nador.... maar wel erg genoeg

----------


## miss_ilham_

onzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wat jullie alemaal schrijven over imzouren dat klopt helemaal niet imzouren is neit eens zooooooooooooooooooooo leukkk en en wat daar bijzonder is is als je imzouren binnen komt dan stinkt het daar vreselijk  :stout:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

> _Geplaatst door miss_ilham__ 
> *onzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wat jullie alemaal schrijven over imzouren dat klopt helemaal niet imzouren is neit eens zooooooooooooooooooooo leukkk en en wat daar bijzonder is is als je imzouren binnen komt dan stinkt het daar vreselijk *



het enigste wat hier onzin is is wat jij zegt meid  :maf2:  het ruikt er heerlijk mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm en het is PRACHTIGGGGGG klaaar geef ons hierso maar imzouren  :knipoog:  banana 

 :Iluvu:  LOVE IMZOURENN ..!!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *asselaam
> 
> ik kom uit omg. Imzouren meer kant van Boukidaren maar imzouren kan ik aardig want boodschappen doen en de meeste Fam. wonen daar.
> Imzouren is nu heel groot geworden en voor mij persoonlijk geef me maar liever zo een plattelandse dan alle die drukte.
> 
> graag zou ik wat pm's uitwisselen met mensen die daar vandaan komen of die omgeving.
> 
> wa asselaam*


Salaam,

Boukidaren die plekje ken ik woont me tante weinig mensen enzo maar t0g gezellig tof heA daarso

----------


## taouth

Ikuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............. ........................ik woon ook in imzourn !
en eerlijk gezegd het is best wle gezellig geworden !
Ik geloof wel dat imzourn over een paar jaar net als alhouceima word!
Alleen eerlijk gezegd is imzourn en alhouceima allen voor paar dagen ! het probleem van alhouceima en imzourn is is dat je meteen na 1 rondje klaar bent ! dus je ziet steeds weer dezelfdde mensen !
Maar jah maar jaouad je hebt gelijk rkempoe is ook leuk !
vorig jaar ben ik ook wel lang gelbeven in rkempoe maar dat kwam vooral door bruiloften dus dat was wel leuk !

en een reactie op de meid die zei dat ze hele dag door door imzourn kon rondlopen ! hmmmm meid alleen jij ! eerlijk voor magreb was ik thuiz en dan naar houciema Of lekker voor de deur gaan zitten !! want ik vidn imzourn hartstikke gezellig in de middag maar in de avond is het freaky !

----------


## taouth

> _Geplaatst door miss_ilham__ 
> *onzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wat jullie alemaal schrijven over imzouren dat klopt helemaal niet imzouren is neit eens zooooooooooooooooooooo leukkk en en wat daar bijzonder is is als je imzouren binnen komt dan stinkt het daar vreselijk *



In het begin was het net Texas ! maar meid het is zeker verandert ! Veel mensen uit garij die komen dara en dat maakt het ook gezellig dus vandaar dat ik het leuk vind ! maar eerlijk gezegd net als houceima is het hoor ! alleen heeft houciema strand playa enzo dichtby ! maar veder heeft het niets !!!

----------


## Karim_026

jawel het is er wel beter geworden ,niet meer zo stoffig als 5 jAAR terug  :hihi:

----------


## arief

> _Geplaatst door jaouad_ovz_ 
> *imzouren 4life       *


iwa waar woon je in imzouren?

----------


## arief

> _Geplaatst door aitoezintje_15_ 
> *salaaaaamm haha ewaaaa dorpgenoten enegg ik woon ook in imzouren kapot leuk wollah en ook voor meisjeszijde hoor de sfeer daar is heel apart en de mensen zijn reuze gezellig  doe mij maar IMZOUREN  en p.s woon tegenover die tamzieda tame9rant .. k0es Hanan*


waar ligt die tamzida tama9tanth want ik woon ook naast moskee en die imadran!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ole:

----------


## para.nana

*hier nog eenttjj uit imzouren is echt leuk daaroo*    :ole:

----------


## chaimakeuh

Slm Iedereen

Ik woon ook in Imzouren Echt zalig Dorpske!!
Ik ben er deze zomer ook geweest!! Keb me rot geamuseerd !!!
Veel grtjs ! Chaima xx

----------


## mon imzouren

> _Geplaatst door ziena_ 
> *ik woon daar ook...het blijft voor mij toch mijn leukste woonplaats...*



voor mij ook en waar woon je in imzouren?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## fluffybunny

jah ik ben ook van imzouren aan de esoek ik heb ook gehoord dat het daar veranderd is, ik zelf ga er amper naartoe ma jah veel valt daar ni te zien   :boogjes:

----------


## mo.diesel

ewa heb je zin tot een sireuse relatie

----------


## mon imzouren

ik heb foto's van imzouren wie ze wil seg het maar 
xxjes imzouren

----------


## xx-Chaima-xx

Ja, wil je de foto's eens plaatsen! 

Ik ben er deze vakantie ook gwst ma heb nie egt foto's getrokke!

Inshallah van de zomer h :d

BEslama -xxx-

----------


## jaouad_ovz

jah ik wil graag foto.s zien van 2006 wie heeft ze 
en wie gaat er allemaal diet jaar laat me het ff horen 


 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## mon imzouren

ik heb die foto's nii zelf getrokke!
zij van ijne site  :Smilie: 


yep ik ga ncha2allah naar marokko

----------


## betonmo

Heb ook jaren in Imzouren Huis gehad,nu niet meer.!
In de bergen van ItTouzine ga ik naar huis.!!!

----------


## jaouad_ovz

eew wie is dit jaar naar imzouren geweest

----------


## Rffie

ik was van imzourenn  :Smilie:

----------

